# BBS Steering wheel, wanna make sure I don't have a replica, help!



## FredOBD (OBDII) (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got my BBS Steering wheel, bought on ebay. First thing I did was look fro the BBS stamp in the back and all I found was an Italvolanti stamp! 
Looked for pics of real ones and found these: 
















Mine doesn't have the stamps on the back of the branches as shown in the 2nd pic and has an italvolanti stamp where the BBS stamp is in the 1st pic.. The seller claims that Italvolanti made BBS steering wheels and I read somewhere that it is the case. I just think that all original BBS steering wheels have the BBS Stamp.. 
Please help me before I rip through the seller more than I already did....
Thanx in advance! 
Fred


----------



## always_dubbing (May 27, 2009)

*Re: BBS Steering wheel, wanna make sure I don't have a replica, help! (FredOBD (OBDII))*


_Quote, originally posted by *FredOBD (OBDII)* »_Just got my BBS Steering wheel, bought on ebay. First thing I did was look fro the BBS stamp in the back and all I found was an Italvolanti stamp! 
Looked for pics of real ones and found these: 
















Mine doesn't have the stamps on the back of the branches as shown in the 2nd pic and has an italvolanti stamp where the BBS stamp is in the 1st pic.. The seller claims that Italvolanti made BBS steering wheels and I read somewhere that it is the case. I just think that all original BBS steering wheels have the BBS Stamp.. 
Please help me before I rip through the seller more than I already did....
Thanx in advance! 
Fred

Its a BBS if you have the Italvolanti stamp on the backside. not all the bbs wheels have the bbs stamps on the back of the branches also replicas are made by viynl where real bbs is leather with sew stiching on it. 
Btw do you have the actual pics. of your bbs?


----------



## FredOBD (OBDII) (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: BBS Steering wheel, wanna make sure I don't have a replica, help! (always_dubbing)*

























There is stiching at the bottom of the wheel all around the wheel..
I came to the conclusion it was a real one.. What do you think? 
Thank for helping out


----------



## always_dubbing (May 27, 2009)

*Re: BBS Steering wheel, wanna make sure I don't have a replica, help! (FredOBD (OBDII))*


_Quote, originally posted by *FredOBD (OBDII)* »_ 









There is stiching at the bottom of the wheel all around the wheel..
I came to the conclusion it was a real one.. What do you think? 
Thank for helping out

Thats' a real bbs. look at the wheel (its leather with real stiching) and Italvolanti stamp on the back left side with part no. on the right.
Nice wheel!


----------

